# TESOL Teachers



## Zer (Sep 6, 2015)

Where is there a need for TESOL/ESL teacher's in New Zealand? Teaching English as a Second Language.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Zer said:


> Where is there a need for TESOL/ESL teacher's in New Zealand? Teaching English as a Second Language.


At a guess I'd say there wouldn't be much of a need as it is mandatory for all persons seeking a visa that allows work in NZ to meet a high basic level of English language understanding, but on the other hand there is IELTS courses in NZ and relatives/partners of those principal applicants sometimes need to undertake English language courses to assist the whole family in settling here in NZ.

Found this :-

ESOL TESOL ESL Jobs positions


----------

